
Apple won’t allow iPhones to downgrade from iOS 13.5.1 to iOS 13.5 - vvpvijay
https://androidrookies.com/apple-wont-allow-its-users-to-downgrade-their-iphones-from-ios-13-5-1-to-ios-13-5/
======
devenblake
That's unfortunate for the jailbreaking community (as mentioned in the
article, 13.5.1 patches out the kernel exploit used by unc0ver to jailbreak).
It's a shame Apple has to be so hostile to its users. I got my SE1 for the
express purpose of jailbreaking when it was no longer supported by updates; I
get the perks of having a customizable media player with a headphone jack with
none of the downsides (cheap build quality) that plague the MP3 players on
Amazon, plus I can use it as a smartphone too. I guess until the community
manages to crack 13.5.1 - or, even better, whatever iOS version formally marks
the end of the iPhone SE1 and 6S's support - users will just have to wait.

I jailbroke on 13.5 with unc0ver and it really is worth it, even nowadays. It
opens up a world of customization and lower-level system utilities. It's a
shame the tools to do so don't work with Linux - in order to keep the apps on
your phone you need to "refresh" them using AltStore, which only works on
macOS and Windows - but I believe the jailbreak patches your phone so that it
no longer automatically updates iOS, so you don't just end up with a brick
when Apple pushes a new one.

